# State aided terror to stop SUN DTH  !!!



## vaithy (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello,

Most of the members from south know that SUN has decided to entered the Direct To Home business, and issued the Advertisement.. accordingly.. But this plan run in to rough weather in T.N because of the CM's anger o-ver Maran's brothers over the events leading to Dinakaran's Madurai office torching, and death of two employees..(CM's Son run Goonda's empire there)

SUN played the lead role when CM. Karunanithi was arrested in midnight coupe by the Jaya's regime, live telecasting the whole events, leading outcry from all the political parties and rights activities.. Now he is repaying the debt with interest...
The Govt is now starting Cable TV operations to clip the wings of Maran and propagate its own political idealogy..Kalaigar TV  already come with some stunning offer ( many of its employees are from SUN, and its Sun logo resemble Sun network, actually everything from SUN TV has been copied without any qualm ,,)  This forced Maran's hand to expediate the SUN DTH foray with stunning offer.. Free STB and dish antenna, Rs 75 for 75 channels (useful only to south Indian at present,no sport channel, no movie, but offer will come late) However the offer is valid upto 30-09-07 and too only to TN.( First the registration charge is Rs100/ and at that time off installation , the installation cum activation charge  Rs.999/-
           This offer set off a dynamite to blowaway the leading players here as well as CM's party and the cable wallas..
   In Madurai the police  has acted swiftly ( at the behest of CM's Son)rounded upto 50 of the SUN DTH distributors, and tookaway many instruments (they are now denying it)  ..In many places of TamilNadu particularly in Chennai, SUN TV was took off and blanked ..
Goondas from ruling party has visited many places with weapons and cut the cables .. for two days peoples are left without their favorite channels, missed many serials in the channels..
      Goondas are warning the peoples not to take SUN DTH (Dish or TATA SKY they don't mind)  News papers are afraid to elaborate this to peoples (else they remember the Dinakaran's sad story)

politically only Vaiko and Vijayakant come out against this terror tactics and inaction by the police.( Surprisingly SUN always mistreat the two leaders event in it channels) and JAYA don't mind it..

The State is now virtually under siege of the political goons.. it is worse than the emrgency days.. To day the cable TV operators are observing one day strike and no TV..

One positive aspect of the outcome of the event is many peoples are deciding to switch over to SUN DTH  and their dealers are having very tough time for booking..

But I bellieve, SUN DTH may not making it.. Since the DMK ministers are pressing the various central and state agencies to stop SUN at any cost..One theory floating is Maran can be arrested for misleading the public ( in their initial offer they didn't mention the amount of installation charge of Rs999/- even though they mentioned that installation cost extra..)

with regards,
Vaithy


----------



## praka123 (Sep 23, 2007)

its poor Tiru.Mu.Karunandihi & co attacking SUN.already dayanidhi maran was out of central minister post.now...what?
I remember the same sun tv reporting the attack of police on Karunanidhi live on TV while arrogant Jayalalitha was tn CM.In TN politricks they will spell it open anything-saying ramar sethu reg,Karunanidhi said Sri Ram(an) is an epic.no claims..wth...and does he got the guts to say the same to some moslems that prophet is not?-DMK& AIADMK both lures TN ppl with dravidian politricks


----------



## vaithy (Feb 17, 2008)

This is the latest news.

Kalaingar TV and Hathway join hands to distroy SUN networks is old news..but Tamil Nadu Police also join with Madurai Goondas is now latest news
As per to day the Hindu paper,

"Today Dayanidhi Maran announced in a press meet that SCV operators are being harrasses and arrested and kept in lock up without any charge. He also made an appeal to the Tamilnadu CM to help SCV.

This cannot happen without the knowledge and tacit approval of the government. The local and family politics will definitely have an impact on the sun direct and its full scale launch and growth."



What happened is CM's son has warn thet he will directly demolish sun empire, if they abuse him in the recent meetings with DMK cable operators plus hathway excutives... in many places scv cable has been cut... so when the scv cable operators resist the attempt to cut thier cable, Police promptly remove them.. CM know what is happening but could not help Maran.. It seem Maran's fate is already sealed... Maran is still technically a DMK member so he could not utter a word against this.. though opposite parties want to reap harvest, maran is still believing that his grand Uncle will not touch him.. arrangements are already made in Chennai to arrest Maran's brothers, for some cooked up charges..One well wisher inside DMK party suggested that he sift whole of SUN network to somewhere North India,(by selling his southern channels to Kalaignger at rate propossed by them(1/10 th of current market rate)...But this will be suicide for Maran..Only help is from congress leaders but they told him he should quit DMK and resign his MP seat.. Maran's feelers to Grand Uncle are return empty handed now..
They all know Maran's Arrest is imminent...
Vaithy

More details:
CHENNAI: The cable TV war is hotting up again, with allegations of police-aided strong arm tactics against operators getting their feed from Sumangali Cable Vision (SCV), the multi-system operator (MSO) of the Kalanidhi Maran’s Sun network.

Former Union Minister Dayanidhi Maran, who is also the managing director of SCV, came to the city police commissionerate complaining that “some 20 employees and operators” had been taken into custody on Friday night by the Mambalam police.

He accused Joint Commissioner S Dorairaj of trying to coerce them to switch allegiance to another MSO. “This has happened without the CM’s knowledge. If he knew about it, he would put an end to it,” Maran said.

But City Police Commissioner Nanchil Kumaran dismissed Dayanidhi’s charges as false. “The two SCV cable operators - Kishore Kumar of T Nagar and Muralidharan of K K Nagar - were asked to report at Pondy Bazaar police station for questioning after a complaint was registered against them. They were let off after questioning,” he said.

Some cable operators, who had been willing to join the state-owned Arasu Cable TV Corporation, alleged that there was pressure on them from Azhagiri to switchover to the other city-based MSO Hathway.

source:
*www.newindpress.com/NewsItems.asp?ID=IE920080216150447&Page=9&Title=Chennai&Topic=0


----------



## praka123 (Feb 17, 2008)

my BAD  I have got a sun dth connection and I am very much satisfied by the service.
I read in bbforum that reliance BIG TV is gonna acquire sun's DTH operations 
for good or bad who knows?Only thing is, except SUN DTH no dth providers care to provide south indian regional channels as tata sky and dishtv is concentrating on hindi audience 

Also Isnt the same SCV a monopoly among cable TV operators till now?


----------



## vaithy (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, Maran is reaping what he seed.. earlier..
but in the previous fight with hATHWAY  police maintained the naturallity and book both parties cable operators..
This time,

One week beforehand warning were issued in a public meeting.later inside meeting... there CM's Son proudly declared..Do what you can!!  Police is ours..
So maran know beforehand what is coming...


----------



## praka123 (Feb 18, 2008)

^so what's gonna happen to my dth?


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 18, 2008)

praka123

Ur DTH ...if aquired by Reliance ...Dont Rely
Ur DTH ...if in hands of SUN........Prepare to be fried
Anyway Pray to the Almighty....yaar


----------



## vaithy (Feb 18, 2008)

There is two way Maran can save his empire..
first,
he should prostrate before his Grand uncle and his madurai Son's feet obtained his parden, ofcourse, halve his part of his empire at throwaway price, sold  to him..

Or

join some other political party preferrably Vijayakant's or Congress but not with Jaya because she hate maran rather then kalaigner, in many occassion in the political history of state SUN network played vital road, bybringing sensational  story about her and bring her down fall...Congress may take him now it is not sure whether it remain hold in the power,because CPM's threat on n- fact with USA.. In eleonction time Sun Network may play vital roll for its success in the southernstates.. Vijayakant is the only chance for him, once vijayakant's popularpower Sun's media power joined hand, you can expect three way battle in TN politics..


----------



## Edburg (Feb 18, 2008)

maran was the one who brought broadband to the masses and good telephone plans.......he was one of the educated MPs


----------



## vaithy (Feb 18, 2008)

education and politics does not mix with our demogracy


----------



## praka123 (Feb 18, 2008)

vijayakanth got supporters in southern districts esp madhura only 
I think SUN should leave their business in TN and move to Karnataka,banglore. It is impossible to have a industry in TN without appeasing the political goons in TN. 
Maran shud sell out SCV to some other company and get fsck out of TN and have their operations concentrated on Blore.unlike TN,ppl and political parties wont be crazy about tv channels and other things.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Opposition Criticises Karunanidhi for Cable Operators' arrests
*Feb 18th 2008

Opposition parties in Tamil Nadu Sunday criticised the state government for arresting cable operators of the Sun TV owned by Maran siblings, Kalanidhi and Dayanidhi, the estranged nephews of Chief Minister M. Karunanidhi. Marumalarchi Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam (MDMK) leader Vaiko, state Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) leader L. Ganeshan, Janata Party chief Subramaniam Swamy and All India Samathuva Makkal Katchi founder Sarath Kumar alleged that Karunanidhi was trying to stifle the commercial interests of his nephews for extraneous reasons.

 “A government that tries to put down a perfectly legal business, in my opinion, is a dictatorship,” Sarath Kumar said.

The city police Saturday arrested hundreds of Sun TV cable operators.“It is a blatant abuse, and abuse of power on the part of the Chief Minister Karunanidhi,” Vaiko said.

Sources in the ruling DMK indicated that matters came to such a pass due to conflicting interests of Stalin, believed to be the political heir of the chief minister and his elder brother M.K. Azhagiri.Former union minister Dayanidhi Maran has alleged that the state police were trying to coerce his cable operators into opting for services of rival cable networks.

In a complaint to the police commissioner here, Dayanidhi Maran alleged that many operators of his TV network were arrested and coerced into switching over to business rivals such as Hathway cable network and Datacom Private Ltd.

He demanded immediate punitive action against the subordinates of Joint Commissioner of Police Durairaj, who reportedly arrested SCV operators.
The Maran brothers (Dayanidhi and Kalanidhi) had invited the ire of the chief minister following the publication of a survey that found Dayanidhi more popular than Karunanidhi’s elder son Azhagiri. The brouhaha resulted in the burning down of the office of Dinakaran, a newspaper owned by the Marans in Madurai, and the murder of three of its staff members.
 The Maran brothers own a direct-to-home (DTH) network, Sun Direct.

*www.thaindian.com/newsportal/polit...dhi-for-cable-operators-arrests_10018496.html


----------



## lywyre (Feb 19, 2008)

He can call for support from Ramadoss. He is already a thorn in the CM's chair and against unethical tactics of the DMK govt. That way Maran could also gain some political mileage, but he should have to shed his DMK roots.


----------

